
Google launches its own festival to bring together music and technology - chang2301
https://goodfest.good.is/
======
jdpigeon
Playing for generosity? Playing for humanity? What kind of schmaltzy PR BS is
this?

~~~
cosmie
They're donating all of the ticket sales for the shows to charity.

While it _is_ a PR branding stunt, at least in that regard it is "playing for
generosity". Moreso than most branded shows

------
pedrogpimenta
Colored text inside black sentences that aren't links? By god...

~~~
wmeredith
I remember about 10 years ago when Google's UX design was absolutely state of
the art. It was a no bullshit, maybe even ugly, aesthetic. It was literally
unbelievably fast and supremely useful.

Fast forward to now and it's FILLED with garbage like this across the board.
Mystery meat navigation abounds, contrast is poor, inconsistency is everywhere
likely due to the complexity of their menu structures. And then there is what
the parent postal mentions: colored text in body copy that isn't links. Holy
hell.

These are all UX mistakes that are covered in software design 101. I guess the
money hose of Google search let's you get away with it all. They just keep
redesigning. And their products keep becoming more impenetrable.

------
wowoc
What does it mean that it is "presented by Pixel"? Will it be streamed from a
Pixel phone?

~~~
21echoes
In most contexts, an entertainment event being "presented by X" just means
that X funded the event in exchange for having their name associated with it.
E.g., "Thursday Night Football, Presented by Bud Light" \-- Bud Light has
nothing to do with the content or transmission of the event, it just paid the
most money for advertising.

However: you're totally right that they may do some cool tie-in with the phone
itself in this case.

~~~
wowoc
Ah, all right, thanks. That's just me not being a native speaker.

------
legoart
Reminds me of Moogfest. Fusion of music and tech talks. Last year there were a
series of talks on AI & big headliners. Instead of taking place in 5-cities,
it takes place in Durham, NC home of Duke University and within the Research
Triangle Park community.

------
throwayawnotime
[https://thetrichordist.com/2012/04/15/meet-the-new-boss-
wors...](https://thetrichordist.com/2012/04/15/meet-the-new-boss-worse-than-
the-old-boss-full-post/)

------
awgneo
Good Fest? That is the best they could come up with?? I'd prefer Don't be Evil
Fest 2016 ;)

------
nunez
Holy shit; this is exciting!

